# Towing Performance



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Is there anything you can get after market to improve you SUV's towing performance. I have a 2003 Trailblazer LT, I have no problem pulling the our 21RS trailer but I find the engine tends to rev really high when going up hills and this kills you gas performance. I am not so worried about the gas as that comes with towing a vehicle but I don't want to damage my engine. I know the higher end SUV's come with a trailering option that you turn on when towing. Has anybody purchased this after market and do you have any you would recommend?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll let the engine experts have this one. I do know that the Chevy's generate more HP at higher RPM's. When you hit the hills, the engine cranks up to generate that needed HP. Some other brand vehicle engines generate more HP at lower RPM's.

As far as aftermarket goes: The consenses says more airflow in, and more airflow out. (High flow air filters, throttle body spacers, performance mufflers/headers)

PS...got any cruises planned?


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer LT 4WD with 4.10 gears and the I6 engine. I pulled our 25RSS trailer a few times with it. The engine is capable enough though gas mileage still will be low (7 to 8 mpg using 3rd gear only). It is an engine with roller rockers, 4 valves per cylinder, and an Overhead Cam design. It can turn higher RPM's and not hurt it. It would turn 4500 rpm going up a 6% grade at 45 to 50 mph. My situation was a problem with its short wheelbase. At only 113" that was much to short to pull a 26 foot travel trailer.

I now own a 2004 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab. (153" wheelbase) No problem now with either power or rear end squirm.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> Is there anything you can get after market to improve you SUV's towing performance. I have a 2003 Trailblazer LT, I have no problem pulling the our 21RS trailer but I find the engine tends to rev really high when going up hills and this kills you gas performance.


There is little you can do to improve the towing performance of a gas motor. While intakes, exhausts and the like can make some improvements, for the most part they're not worth the $$ spent on them (read: the improvements are rather minimal).

Changing the gears in your differential is probably the best bang-for-the-buck when it come to towing enhancements, but that's neither easy or cheap (and they come with their own set of challenges).



RCCL Cruisers said:


> I know the higher end SUV's come with a trailering option that you turn on when towing. Has anybody purchased this after market and do you have any you would recommend?


What precisely is a "trailering option"? If you're referring to a "towing package" then I'm afraid that will be of little benefit, because they generally consist of things like hitches, wiring, brake controller connectors, etc. that making setting up to tow easier, but do nothing for performance while towing.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

There are certain things you can do, but they can be very expensive. Unichip, underdrive pulley ( probably the cheapest ), ram-air, high flow filter, headers , cat-back exhaust, and high flow muffler. When you get done, you might as well have purchased another vehicle.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I know the higher end SUV's come with a trailering option that you turn on when towing


Like Jim said, the "trailering option" is most often a hitch platform, wiring for trailer lights and a brake controller, and depending on the vehicle, a transmission cooler. Nothing that you can turn on or off.

GM has a setting on I believe all of it's full size trucks called Tow/Haul mode. When activated, it tells the computer to change the transmission shift points to a higher engine rpm, allowing the engine to develope more HP. Could this be what you are referring too?

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

The Tow/Hitch option is what RCCL is referring to. All new GM full size trucks and SUV's come with it. I travelled playing with this button and there is a noticable difference. The shift points are different when enguaged.

The biggest thing I learned during my last trip was to drive to the tach. instead of the speedo. I drove around the 2000rpm and was able to drive 100km/h on the flats and 60-80km/h on grade. This keeps the engine running smoothly and fuel consumption is reasonable.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the information, Thor desribes the switch I was talking about allot more clearly than I did. But I tried exactly what Thor did kept my rpm's around 2000-2500 on the flats and 2500-2800 on the hills and my gas was not bad. We went over 412 kms on a tank of gas before we needed to stop for gas, then on the way back which was more down hill did the samething we only used 3/4 of a tank to get home. sunny


----------



## tedh (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Gang,

I'm brand new to this forum. I currently tow a 17' Casita TT. For those of you unfamiliar, it is a fully molded fiberglass TT closely resembling a small Airstream in shape, a little over 3000lbs, soaking wet. It is a real quality built product. We have been entertaining the idea of a larger unit. Quite frankly, the larger lightweight alternatives we have seen are very flimsy and of mediocre build quality at best. We would not even consider giving up the Casita for any of those units. That was until we viewed an Outback 21RS.

Big question: I have an AWD 1998 Olds Bravada 4.3L V6 rated to tow 5000lbs. From what the salemen told me, the Outback 21RS with full options package should come in @ 4300lbs. Adding personal stuff and a couple of bikes to the Bravada, am I really pushing it? My guess would be probably, but I would appreciate hearing from anyone towing a 21RS with a Blazer/Jimmy/Bravada with the 4.3L engine, if there are any of you out there.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

If your numbers are correct then I'd have to say you're pushing it. That seems like a lot for your truck to handle.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll take a look tonight when I get home, I am almost positive the 21RS weighs more than 4,300 pounds (and that's empty, I doesn't take long to pile in another 500 or 600 pounds in food, clothing, blender, toaster, pots and pans, towels, chairs, grill, etc..). I would have to say that you would be really pushing your Bravada if you towed this unit. While I hate to stear anyone away from an Outback (I think you'll find 95% of us love ours), I would rather see you safe and comfortable. If upgrading your tow vehicle is not an option, I would go with an ultralight hybrid.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Since you folks are on the towing topic, and after reading "We Crashed" I have a question. It seems from reading all the email strings that many Outback owner's are not to confident on how the dealer set up the hitches. I can't say that I have that much confidence either. After bringing my new 21RS home, I studied the hitch set-up installed by the dealer. One thing that stood out was the coupler size. I'm use to a 2" ball and quickly noticed that the coupler (ball) present is more like 2 5/16. I've looked through Keystone/Outback web page along with the Outback brochure and have found nothing. Can anyone confirm?

Jose


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ted,
According to the brochure the 21rs lists a dry weight of *3990 with a carrying capacity of 1510 for a total of 5500. *- Options not included in dry weight.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jose,
2 5/16 seems to be the choice for *all* travel trailers of this size. You're wise to double check all of the hitch work. I am "we crashed" and the second time around I did all the hitch work myself. It will take you 5x as long to do the research and work, but when you're done you'll know how its supposed to go together and how to spot problems. And of course, you should revisit your work from time to time and double check all your adjustments.
Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ted, I think you'll be over your limit. From the numbers posted already it sounds like you'll be at capacity just with the trailer and a few supplies. With the size motor you have you maybe over the GCWR, which is the total weight of truck, passengers, supplies and trailer. You need to know that number in additon to the max trailer weight. One thing I would do befor you buy anything is to get the trailer weighed, don't go by what the sales guys say, some are ethical others will tell you a Yugo could pull an Airstream if it made the sale. Most of the dealers if they think you'll buy can arrage to have the trailer weighed.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Ted,

It's Mike, we've been emailing the past couple of days. Welcome to the forum.

I have to agree with all the above. If you can tow it within the weight limitations, you will probably be very disappointed with the performance. As much as we'd like you to join the ranks here







, your tow vehicle is most likely not up to the task. As ymryl said, we'd rather see you safe and comfortable.

The sticker in our outback states a dry weight of 4380# without propane, battery, etc.

Mike


----------



## tedh (Jul 21, 2004)

Jim, Paul, Buddy, Steve and Mike,

Thanks for the speedy replys. I am the type that researches everything to a fault, I must admit. And after gathering all my information I was quite confident that the Bravada and Casita would be a perfect match. And they have been. To be honest with you, Paul, we are completely satisfied with the Casita for the two of us. I haven't seen many lightweight trailers whose quality can compare. Our children are grown. But, we're looking forward to times they or their children might come along. I wouldn't even consider trading off the Casita for a TT/Popup hybrid. I want a trailer with hard sides, even the slideouts. If I decide to go with a more substantial trailer, such as the Outback, I would be willing to look for a new tow vehicle.

I certainly hope you guys are enjoying your Outbacks and that they have proven to be a wise purchase. As I mentioned in my first post, my wife and I were very impressed with the Outbacks we viewed. Who knows, maybe I'll be a owner one of these days. For now, I'll be lurking and ocassionally posting, gathering as much information as possible. I appreciate the feedback.

Ted


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Ted,

I have a 2003 TrailBlazer LT with the 4.3 inline six and it pulls our 21RS very well. You won't to beat any corvettes down the highway but it has more than enough power if I want to pass it accelerates quite quickly. It has 270 HP, Y_Guy is right I looked on my label and it ways 5500lbs before you filll your tanks, any extra options, sunny put your personals and supplies in.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## tedh (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi RCCL,

The new Trailblazer/Envoy/Bravada platforms have a different engine than their predecessors. They now use an inline 6 cylinder engine putting out somewhere around 270HP and is rated in excess of 6000lbs for a tow rating. Their earlier counterparts, such as mine, has the V6 which puts out 190HP and has a 5000lb tow rating. Based on the info you fellas have given me and my own experience, with my currently well matched trailer and tow, I'll likely be staying with my current setup at least for the time being. Like all of you, having a safety margin of slightly more tow vehicle than you need, is something that gives me comfort on the road. I wouldn't compromise our safety, or damage to my tow vehicle, simply for the sake of having a larger trailer.

Up here in New England, our camping season is relatively short. Most campgrounds close mid October. So I'll have the winter to learn what I can and possibly make my decision in the spring. I very seldom rush into anything. As I mentioned above, our Casita is a wonderful trailer but it is only suitable for two adults. And so far, we are fine with that. I am just entertaining alternatives should we find the need for one. We found the Outback to be a very big step above the other larger lightweight alternatives.

Thanks again,
Ted


----------



## outnumbered (Jul 26, 2004)

I am new to the Outback world, just came back from our maiden voyage with new 2005 28RSS. Came out of Coleman camper, before I picked up the new TT, I replaced the stock intake on my 2002 Yukon XL (5.3) with a K+N Fuel injection intake kit, installed MSD 8.5 mm HP wires and rechipped the engine ecm with Superchips "towing performance" spec. WOW-what a difference, trucks does not wind up as much as it used to and a barely notice the 3000 pound difference in trailers. Only drawback- intake is very loud under load on steep grades, but noise is worth the power being provided.


----------

